# Need tips on bonding



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

I got Gizmo about 2 weeks ago. He's a little over 2 months old, and already starting to get vocal. The only problem is that he hisses all the time. I make sure that when I'm by him I talk quietly and don't make any sudden movements to startle him. He's in my bedroom, since that's the only room in the house that I spend any time in. I talk to him all the time, especially when he's vocal, and whenever I read I make sure to read aloud to him. I've even started to leave his cage door open, so when he wants to he can come out. If he does come out, he makes sure he stays far enough away from me. Whenever I go to put him back into his cage, he runs away from me, hisses and bites. I make sure that when he bites I show no reaction, and after a few minutes he'll step up. I'll put him back into his cage and he'll always have to give me one more hiss as I'm taking my hand out. I've tried giving him millet through the cage bars also, but that hasn't gotten me anything but more hissing. I've looked at lots of sites, forums and the likes and I think what I'm doing is good, but my family seems to think that he won't get used to me unless I'm handling him every now and then. I just need to know what it is I should do.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm curious to know if Gizmo is clipped. It helps in the early stages to have your bird clipped. Even a bird that is not tame will often take a helping hand if he finds himself on the floor. The bird is more dependent on you with clipped wings. The other sites are right you are doing it the right way. I have had some birds for months before we had a relationship. You just have to keep trying. Just sit with your hand inside the cage with millet in hand and stay still. I usually talk to them when I do that...things like "pretty bird", "that's a good bird". It pays off in the end. keep trying.


----------



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

Yes, he's clipped. The bird store I got him from clip all the cockatiels wings before selling them. And even though they are, he'll still try to get away from me, even if he's on the floor.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Just give him time. I hope you can do that. When they come to you one day when you don't expect it it is very rewarding.


----------



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

I will give him time, although at times it is frustrating. I know it takes lots of patience though. 

Oh, he does this one thing. Usually when he's tearing his finger traps apart or playing on his swing. He'll fan his tail, spread his wings and bow his body to where he's practically upside down. Why does he do this?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He's must be very happy with his cage! That is a territorial display. He's saying this is mine!


----------



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

I figured it was something like that. 

I was just wondering.. I usually leave a millet spray in Gizmos cage. Should I take that out, and try some training with him? Then try to give that to him as a treat? I'm not really sure if he'll take anything from my hands yet..


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! You shouldn't give them a constant supply of millet. It is a healthy treat but often keeps them from eating other stuff that they should. If you keep it for training you'll will have something good to offer. If he does well you could leave a small piece behind.


----------



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, thanks for the help


----------



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

Last night I took out Gizmos millet spray like you said, and decided today I would stick my hand in the cage with a little piece and see what happened. Gizmo hissed at first, which is what I expected would happen, then calmed down and started to play with his swing. After a while he moved down to his food bowl, which is where i had my hand, and started eating the millet. He stopped after a few minutes, gave me a hiss and moved onto his finger traps, but for once he ate out of my hand without being forced. I was so happy! I left him the little piece of millet and took my hand out of his cage. I did everything right, right? Not sure if I should have taken my hand out before he hissed at me again or not.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes you did everything right!


----------



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

Woo hoo!  Now, should I try again tomorrow? Or should I give it a day or two and then try?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Try it again tomorrow. Every day will get you to your goal quicker.


----------



## Alykins (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright, thanks


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Sounds like you did it right to me
Mikey


----------

